# Brothers.....DRAGON



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes yes you read correctly, even my little brother WHO I GOT INTO BETTAS got a dragon betta this weekend at the petco in my home town. Unfortunately i wasnt there to snag him! Hes amazing though, ive just seen these pics though, i cant wait to see him over x-mas break in real life!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDDD I'm sorry Alex, you'll get one eventually! And when you do, it'll be the best one yet, since you waited so long for one xD
He sure is pretty though


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! He definitely IS amazing!! :-D

You'll find a dragon one day Alex, and I bet he'll be totally amazing!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, he looks awesome! Some betta sibling rivalry going on? lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome looking fish!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha, not much rivalry, he didnt even know it was a "dragon" i had to explain after he showed me the pics. 

Ill make sure to tell him everyone loves his fish


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice dragon! Can't seem to find those around here.

So we live close to each other, huh?


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

aw, well, you'll get one eventually


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He kind of looks like Metallica. RIP :'( He's very pretty.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH wow!! That one is awesome! You'll get one soon! I bet it'll be a CT DRAGON!!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

haha thanks doghog <3

Also, Betta fish crazy, i thought the same thing when i saw it! I was like they are bros! 

and clarke, we gotta go dragon shopping haah.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He is a very handsome fish!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

where the heck do you find dragon bettas, arg! I want one sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad! ,but none the less he is really gorgeous


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is a new shot!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

You are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

believe me.... me tooooo


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

your bro is sooooooooooo freaking lucky!!! to have that awsome fish, what tail type is it!


----------



## Oswald (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish i could call it a Half Moon but i think its just a really full Delta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

*Faints*

He's a HM....


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Dog Hog you see what i have to deal with, now even my brother has a Dragon! And he didnt even know what that was! He just got him because he looked uber cool! DANG IT!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry Alex. One day you'll get a drop dead gorgeous one and everyone will faint and I'll probably drool a little.haha  Unfortunately I'm not having good luck with dragons. My first two died and my third one, Mercury, isn't eating at all.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Awww I'm sorry Alex. One day you'll get a drop dead gorgeous one and everyone will faint and I'll probably drool a little.haha  Unfortunately I'm not having good luck with dragons. My first two died and my third one, Mercury, isn't eating at all.


Did they all come from the same breeder?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Good question doghog, and that makes ALOT of sense...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww, Alex! That place I told you that I saw the blue CT dragon before are stocking tons of them now! You could always come here...lol

That betta is gorgeous, though.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont even know where Ottawa is...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha, it's in Ontario. Here's a map


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya that would be quite a drive from Florida


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yeah, it sure would!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! We flew to Florida a few years ago, it was about 6 hours if I remember correctly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We flew to Germany a few years ago and it was 8 hours.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that fast eh?! How was it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think we got 2 meals on that flight. I burned the heck out of the roof of my mouth on a piece of chicken.Then I get to my brother's and he fixes green chili, my favorite! Oooh, my mouth hurt!! lolIt was blistered pretty badly.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

my flight to london was like 9-10 OVER night it sucked, couldnt sleep lol , left during the day, and got there during the day and went right to sight seeing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, we were on the plane overnight, too. I couldn't sleep either. I didn't sleep on the 14 hour flight to Tokyo, either. We went over first class and came back coach.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I can NEVER sleep on the plane!! The only time I ever fell asleep was on a 45 minute flight!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Flying is a pain anymore. They always lose my luggage!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow youve been some amazing places everyone


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never really had a problem on planes, except for the occasional racial profiling...but we won't get into that. I can sleep like a baby anywhere when I'm tired enough, lol.


----------

